# A. australe killies.



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a shot of a pair of killies (I got a whole bunch of other males and females in holding tanks) I'm using for my undergrad research.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Beauties! What's your research project?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Field is ethology or animal behaviour.
Research question is on the lines of -- what affects the decision of A. australe to spawn on mud or plant substrates?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

WateraDrop said:


> Research question is on the lines of -- what affects the decision of A. australe to spawn on mud or plant substrates?


That is so awesome. =D

I used Japanese Medaka for my undergrad thesis, but it was for a toxicology project... I spawned hundreds of medaka and exposed the eggs to various levels of toxicants extracted from the waste products from the Alberta oil sand extraction process. 
I kinda miss doing in vivo studies like that. My grad project is hardcore medical molecular stuff with cancer cells and tissue culture. O_O


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Kerohime said:


> That is so awesome. =D
> 
> I used Japanese Medaka for my undergrad thesis, but it was for a toxicology project... I spawned hundreds of medaka and exposed the eggs to various levels of toxicants extracted from the waste products from the Alberta oil sand extraction process.
> I kinda miss doing in vivo studies like that. My grad project is hardcore medical molecular stuff with cancer cells and tissue culture. O_O


You wouldn't happen to have a sister named Katherine would you?


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Are those australes from Franks?
Gary


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys make me want killes soo soo badly...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

WateraDrop said:


> Field is ethology or animal behaviour.
> Research question is on the lines of -- what affects the decision of A. australe to spawn on mud or plant substrates?


Cool. My undergrad project was decidedly less fun (Integration of visual and proprioceptive sensory stimuli).

Let us know what the results are  Which University are you at?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Cool. My undergrad project was decidedly less fun (Integration of visual and proprioceptive sensory stimuli).
> 
> Let us know what the results are  Which University are you at?


at least that sounds more interesting than my undergrad project...which was, characterization of anti-oxidant responses induced by various active ingredient of herbal chinese medicine.....

that ethology project sounds really cool


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Cool. My undergrad project was decidedly less fun (Integration of visual and proprioceptive sensory stimuli).
> 
> Let us know what the results are  Which University are you at?


University of Torture. Currently tanked down at Robarts, cramming myself crazy for midterms.

Edit: I just noticed you can see my reflection in the picture lol.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

such pretty fish.
I really wanted a pair couple years back but couldnt find em. Sometimes I wish I didnt give up my search and move on with my tank


----------

